# My little Harley



## megs (Jun 27, 2011)

Blog 1 - Hop 

Well.. I think you just blog about your bunny on here :biggrin2::biggrin:

Harley is my Agouti, Netherland Dwarf and has already become a family favorite!  

Today it was a nice warm sunny day and Harley had her first run around the garden!

We all laughed and gazed into her cuteness as she took her first hop! 
"One small step for bunny's one giant hop for rabbit-kind!"

Well that is what she probably thinking  

She had so much fun Stretching her legs and she was behaving really well!




vvvvv Introducing me ... and Harley vvvvvvvv


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 28, 2011)

What a cute pic of yours ! And yes, your Harley is super cute. I wish I could put my girl on my laps, she would probably hop away aftet 1-2 seconds though.  How old is Harley ?  She's so tiny. Awww I better stop typing...I'm dying from her cuteness !


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cute--looks just like our little Charlene.


----------



## megs (Jun 28, 2011)

I think she is about 11/ 12 Weeks... 


She is quite good on knees... 
And gets comfy


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 29, 2011)

I have to show your blog and pics to my Kimiko. " You see, Kimi? Even Harley doesn't scared to sit on her mommy's lap."


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cute bunny and a great start to your blog.


----------



## megs (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Guys!!  



Blog 2- First contact

Well its just been a week from owning Harley!  :big wink:
And i think its going great! She has become quite popular 
in my family and my friends. 

On Friday one of my friends came round, and she saw Harley. I got Harley out and let my friend hold her on her lap. Harley had only been on mine lap at that time and she was sniffing around being very inquisitive and friendly. :innocent
I'm glad that she behaves when she has 'First contact' with a new
person!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 4, 2011)

She is exceptionally cute. I miss my little girl a lot.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy for u that things are going great with Harley. You remind me of myself when I first got Kimiko. I was so happy and excited. I was hopping up and down when we finally got her home,really... no joking. With my age,it was kind of silly. He he he. Pls say hello to Harley from me


----------



## megs (Jul 5, 2011)

Will do! 


Thanks guys, she is very happy to be welcomed the the forum :big wink::big wink::highfive:


----------



## megs (Jul 7, 2011)

Blog 3- Do you think she will like? 

HI GUYS!
Well today I was sat in my room deciding what I should do.. I booted up my laptop and went onto Photoshop (I have a 30 day free trial  ) And I drew as pic... 

Do you think Harley will like it :?:biggrin::big wink:

And guys enjoy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am sure she will, likely she will tell all the other bunny's on the forum too,it is cute.


----------



## megs (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks  


Blog 4- Chew The Stick


Well... it seems Harley has a new favorite 'game'.
Not really a game but.... I got these chew sticks for her.
And she loves em' if you hold it near her she will start chewing 
on them like crazy!! :biggrin2::biggrin2:
I Put some of her ledge and she got them in her mouth and chewed themand flung them off the top... 

Very funny yet cute! 


Megs


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Cute little bunny


----------



## megs (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Jul 28, 2011)

Awww cuteness. I want a Netherland dwarf one day. ^.^


----------



## megs (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks!  

I love my Nethie


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 29, 2011)

More pictures, please! She is a cutie and reminds me of other forum bunnies Teresa and Pebbles.


----------



## megs (Jul 29, 2011)

When I get her out..
I will take some pics!


----------



## megs (Jul 31, 2011)

Blog 5- Run.. Run!

Well.. today has been an exciting day for Harley!
My mum's friend had a Rabbit. And dropped off their Rabbit's 
old Run. After my Lunch I got her out and let her in it. 
She was Having a Blast Running around!  
We will be letting her out more often now to 
stretch her legs!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 7, 2011)

I bet there were a lot of binkies during that time.


----------



## megs (Aug 10, 2011)

Blog 6- SNAP! HA! GOT PIC OF YOU! :biggrin:


Well... Here are some new photos of Harley!  


This is her in her run!  Took me a while to get a good photo! 






Just though this was Cute!  vvvv Her on my Lap! Resting! :innocent:innocent




Well Enjoy! 


Megs


----------



## megs (Aug 23, 2011)

Blog 7- Hum.. do you taste nice?

Hi guys!  
Today when holding Harley.. I felt something strange on my hand... I looked down and Harley was liking all over my hand. I laughed cos' it tickled, and when she stopped.... she started again! She did this for a while... i thought she might be thirsty so I put her in her Hutch to see if she went for a drink... But no:?

My rabbit is very random? :shock::coolness:

Bye


----------



## EmmleMae (Aug 23, 2011)

Licking is a sign of affection. Either that or your hand tasted delicious. XD
Harley is absolutely adorable.


----------



## megs (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! 
She was liking me today! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

It was cute!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2011)

Such a cute little bunny! :inlove:


----------



## megs (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## megs (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks!   :biggrin:


----------



## megs (Sep 10, 2011)

Blog 8 - Humm.. I don't like this knee!

Well Harley is now about 17 weeks! :hug2:
She has grown up a lot  

But anyways! I has her on my knee and she was relaxing! Like she does. And .. I needed the toilet! So my dad offered to hold her. So I placed her on his knee and went off.
When I came back... Harley was jumpy and was trying to get off him. 
So I picked her up and put her on my knee.. and she was fine :innocent
She didn't like my dads knee very much! :coolness:
I guess she is used to mine!  

Well C YA!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2011)

How's Harley?


----------



## megs (Sep 23, 2011)

She's doing great 


We let her run around our house yesterday night! so funny 





Thanks for asking!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thats great, I let my big bunny's run around the living room and chase the dogs.


----------

